

Defriending Facebook: A year and a half of research on Facebook privacy - daniel_levine
http://cristinajcordova.com/post/663779885/defriending-facebook

======
jrnkntl
First: What's with all the spam accounts?

Is this a research paper that wins the "2010 Winner of Stanford University's
Lyle and Olive Cook Prize for the best Ethics in Society honors thesis"? I am
working on my master's thesis for the Utrecht University in the Netherlands
with similar interest and topics like this one (ethics, privacy, audience and
transparency)

But the conclusion of this research is an open door ("not only the users are
responsible for what they put online, the providers e.g. Facebook should
regulate as well") and skimming through her bibliography I can't see any REAL
work on privacy & regulation like Agre & Rotenberg, Nissenbaum or even Lessig
only a bunch of blogs and some 'duh' journal articles.

~~~
cristinacordova
I appreciate the feedback.

The chapter Ethical Information Privacy Practices presents most of the ethical
argument. The goal of the thesis not to tell what users, Facebook, regulators
should do (hence the door is open). The goal is to present a framework for
determining whether an OSN is behaving ethically. I accomplish this by
outlining privacy practices which should be used - notification, choice, use
and security.

In terms of research, I noted early on in my thesis that it was not meant to
focus on the legal ramifications (hence, no Lessig, Agre & Rotenberg). There's
an entire chapter on choice architecture (Thaler and Sunstein) and work from
Chellapa and Pavlou.

------
elliotelliot
Very interesting research

~~~
AlexeyShmalexey
+1

